#ubuntu-in 2017-03-08
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj Raj
<RajRajRaj> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> How is it going RajRajRaj ?
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:  trying to work with encryptino today
<RajRajRaj> hi Kilos
<RajRajRaj> whats up
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: sounds new to me :)
<Kilos> resting
#ubuntu-in 2018-03-06
<T4P4N> Hello
<T4P4N> xixxicipffxyoox
<T4P4N> yltzitzigigkx
